# Captain America HDPE SS from you'llshootyereyeout



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Behold! The Captain America HDPE shooter from you'llshootyereyeout (aka Matt). I joked with him in a previous thread about adding a bit of white to give it a CA theme, sent him a PM as a follow-up, and the rest is history! I am one lucky dude.

(Tacnak recently posted a review of an HDPE SS he also ordered from Matt. See his review here.)

Picture first...










Wow! This is a well made shooter! Solid, comfortable, smooth, and looks awesome! Matt bent it to fit my right hand and included two sets of tube bands with leather pouches. This is my first SS with tubes and I have to say that I really like it. Easy pull, quiet release, and just a pleasure to shoot. Matt made the bands to fit me perfectly. He's a stickler for details and asked about my measurements before making the tube sets. I'm new to all this and gave him my best guess, but he nailed it!

After I ripped open the package, I headed to the backyard to put some stainless steel balls down range. Not much time as I've got to get back to the office, so I'll put it through its paces later this evening and report back. However, I'm very pleased with accuracy and should continue to improve as I have more time with it.

Matt - I can't thank you enough for all the time and effort! This thing is awesome! Worth every penny.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Noice...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt is awesome i really like his hdpe shooters you can tell he takes his time to make them right


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very cool! Nice shooter!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job Matt!


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I made a few mods to mine. I will be posting in the mod section soon. I love my sling. The more I shot it the more I like it.

Milo


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I really like the cap america look. Mine looked like Spider-Man got hit by a semi truck!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks you guys! I really appreciate the feed back. Well, all this positive stuff anyway!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tacnak said:


> I made a few mods to mine. I will be posting in the mod section soon. I love my sling. The more I shot it the more I like it.
> Milo


I can't wait to see what you did with it!


----------

